# What is american college like?



## Somsnosa (Sep 19, 2017)

So with reading about crazy stories of antifa professors, huge debts and safe spaces, I've been wondering: what is American college really like?
How the system works I can just read on the net about, but I'd like to know your experiences with it. Was it worth it? Do you have any crazy stories about fucked up profs or fellow students? Is there a difference between University and College?


----------



## cypocraphy (Sep 19, 2017)

Non-stop partying.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Sep 19, 2017)

Raping drunk girls that passed out behind a dumpster then getting a high-five from the judge.


----------



## Positron (Sep 19, 2017)

Please refer to the Jonathan Sweet/Iconoclast thread.


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Sep 19, 2017)

You get drunk a lot, and watch at least three of your closest friends commit suicide, and walk off the emotional pain of that with worrying about your horrible debt, and studying once in your whole semester to cram for the exam that determines whether or not it was worth it to spend the formative years of your life attending mandatory courses on how not to rape, taught by a jean jacket feminist who would cry if she ever saw a peepee.

But hey, it varies, state by state.


----------



## OtterParty (Sep 19, 2017)

itt sub-working class white trash pretend theyve seen the outside of a lumber mill / battery farm / turkeys anus


----------



## Y2K Baby (Sep 19, 2017)

American. Collegey.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Sep 19, 2017)

Expensive day care centers.



Spoiler



Which sadly isn't so much of a joke anymore.


----------



## NIGGO KILLA (Sep 19, 2017)

A lot of hijabs


----------



## Y2K Baby (Sep 19, 2017)

NIGGO KILLA said:


> A lot of hijabs


Hip jobs for the hijabs.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Sep 19, 2017)

OtterParty said:


> itt sub-working class white trash pretend theyve seen the outside of a lumber mill / battery farm / turkeys anus


Kiwis that work


----------



## He Sets Me On Fire (Sep 19, 2017)

It's all gravy until you get your doctorate. Then the board of regents kicks you out for being, in general, a poor scientist. You then have to take up a career in the private sector, where they expect actual results. Best go into business for yourself.


----------



## Windows10 (Sep 19, 2017)

6 hours of classes a day, networking with potential and promising employers and working together with other students while you try to balance a shitty retail job and getting your degree.

Well, if you go to an actual fucking university for an actually useful field of study. Or you can go to some horseshit location as you've seen here on the farms.

EDIT for actual info:
University and college are different. Universities are generally more reputable, but I'd only trust a state university. A lot of people start in community college to dodge some of the debt, but if you're going into STEM it's not worth the time waste. It's worth it for a good degree, but not for something like the arts. I've personally had professors of all walks of life and all parts of the political spectrum.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 19, 2017)

Best in the world by all objective measurements.

https://thebestschools.org/features/100-best-universities-in-world-today/

This is mostly based on research done in Shanghai, incidentally, so it isn't American chauvinism talking.

As for how we fund it, it's maybe the most fucked up in the world.  But when you want your kid to get a good education, and you're rich, and you're anywhere in the world, you either send them here to the United States or a smattering of other places in the world like Oxbridge.

Also you have a lot of options.

Tard option:  Get drunk and spend the entire time in a haze and graduate drunk, fat and stupid.

Good option:  Study hard and come out a genius.

Chad option:  Get drunk and study hard and spend the entire time wasted, and come out a drunk genius.


----------



## Zarkov (Sep 19, 2017)

Not enough human sacrifices for my tastes.


----------



## Save Goober (Sep 19, 2017)

It depends I guess. I kind of regret not going to a party school like most public or state schools. I went to a private engineering school, and it was boring and there was a lot of work and partying on weekends mostly. It was mostly upper middle class white guys who didn't care about that stuff. People were mostly politically apathetic. But maybe it's changed
The campus lolcows and weird professors were all autistic-weird, not antifa-tranny-weird.
There was a big push for diversity by the administration, which generated a lot of REEEE about the school's rankings (though the same guys complaining would also bitch about how there weren't any girls on campus) but last I checked it's still ranked pretty well so idk.
Also I'm sure someone already mentioned it's FUCKING EXPENSIVE. I feel really lucky to be able to pay it off before I'm 30.
I still dunno if it was worth it. If I went back in time I'd probably go to a cheaper more fun school.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Sep 19, 2017)

melty said:


> . I kind of regret not going to a party school like most public or state schools





melty said:


> . I went to a private engineering school, and it was boring and there was a lot of work and partying on weekends mostly. It was mostly upper middle class white guys who didn't care about that stuff. People were mostly politically apathetic.





melty said:


> The campus lolcows and weird professors were all autistic-weird, not antifa-tranny-weird.


WTF, that sounds perfect, fuck you.


----------



## D. Sweatshirt (Sep 19, 2017)

Quiet and boring, but it has its moments. The most obnoxious thing is dealing with professors (and students) who are obsessed with PC dogma.



Spoiler: Literal Textbook Sperging



We're required to buy a textbook for our Sociology class. After buying an online copy, I was expecting it to be a neutral take on the subject focusing mostly on research terminology, but the whole thing is chocked full of SJW concepts straight off of Tumblr- from cultural appropriation to constant sperging about minorities. I'm learning more from listening to my teacher, an ex-hippie, talk about her experiences in the field than from the text itself, which doesn't even want to load most of the time.


----------



## Holdek (Sep 19, 2017)

There are safe spaces in most buildings, trigger warnings on just about every syllabus, and SJWs literally trying to force you to hold hands with trannsexuals without recognizing that basically makes _them_ the _real_ rapists on campus.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 19, 2017)

The only professors I ever respected were the ones who would mercilessly rip you to shreds in front of the class, like a drill instructor.  I was the one who'd come at them, though, even knowing I was probably about to get my ass handed to me.


----------



## Caesare (Sep 19, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> The only professors I ever respected were the ones who would mercilessly rip you to shreds in front of the class, like a drill instructor.  I was the one who'd come at them, though, even knowing I was probably about to get my ass handed to me.



Was John Houseman your professor?


----------



## millais (Sep 21, 2017)

The American university I attended was chock full of Chinamen. There wasn't a day went by I did not overhear at least five minutes of conversations in Chinese. A good number of them did make an effort to speak the English when there were non-Chinese speakers around, but honestly you could get through many degree programs without much fluency in spoken English, just need the reading/writing/listening part to make it. Same for many of the other language groups like Cantonese/Korean/Brazilian Portuguese/Haitian Creole/Hindi/etc, they were so well represented in the student body that they really did not have much incentive to improve their spoken English because they could easily go the whole day speaking their native tongue with their friends.

Especially in some of the graduate level advanced maths courses, literally all the professors, teaching assistants, and students were fluent in Chinese, so they unofficially dispensed with the English entirely in their lectures and the 2-3 Americans in the course were just shit out of luck when all the discussion and teaching defaulted to Chinese. One time I took a graduate level seminar course that was like that where the syllabus explicitly stated the course would be taught in English, but when the Americans and Africans stopped showing up to class, the English went out the window and I had to brush up my Chinese real fast like.

In a couple of the lab courses, I got stuck with Chinese lab partners, and boy was that a nightmare sometimes. In a high pressure work environment like that where common language barrier misunderstandings and miscommunication could easily fuck up your experiment beyond repair, it can really become frustrating. And the instant they found out I had some knowledge of very basic Chinese technical and scientific vocabulary, they stopped speaking English with me and reverted to Chinese.

A lot of the teaching assistants in many fields are also foreigners, and sometimes the accent is so thick and unintelligible that many students would unashamedly pick courses based on which had the highest proportion of teaching assistants with American-sounding names. It's not so much that there's so many shitty foreign TAs, but just one shitty foreign TA can really fuck up your semester and you want to do everything you can to avoid that possibility, since the TAs are often significantly involved the students' experience of the course in one way or another.

My sister is attending a smaller, less notable American university and tells me there is a similar situation there, too.

I didn't notice too much of the ridiculous SJW shit, only a few occasions of that. There was a half-assed BLM rally once, and I only encountered a handful (literally could be counted on fingers of one hand) of hardcore SJW type virtue signalers. For sure there is a liberal preponderance of thought and opinion though it was not rammed down your throat, so the dissenting opinion and viewpoint was never silenced even if the professor or other students disagreed with it. This was before Trump became the Republican nominee, but I only encountered one professor and one fellow student who supported Trump, everyone else among the American students was a Stein/Sanders supporter or a Hillshill. I wasn't around for the election day, but I heard they staged a "cry-in" afterwards in the middle of the campus, and got heckled by a small handful of Trump supporters.


----------



## Un Platano (Sep 21, 2017)

In general STEM oriented colleges are pretty mellow because they're full of autists who avoid engaging in politics and people in general. My uni experience has been the odd mix of hick and engineer and it's pretty nice considering how the typical American college goes.


----------



## Wallace (Sep 21, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> The only professors I ever respected were the ones who would mercilessly rip you to shreds in front of the class, like a drill instructor.  I was the one who'd come at them, though, even knowing I was probably about to get my ass handed to me.



You'd have liked the way I taught then.


----------



## GS 281 (Sep 22, 2017)

Somsnosa said:


> antifa professors



These are few and far between. IRL you'll have a handful of these and most likely they will be in the Arts & Humanities. A couple in B-schools and tech, even less in science. Arts & Humanities are generally a joke. 



Somsnosa said:


> huge debts



This is a problem. Work for your school or find a job that helps with tuition. Also, if you work for the gov't full-time for 10 years after, you will have your debt paid for you.



Somsnosa said:


> safe spaces



Pockets of this shit.


----------



## RG 448 (Sep 22, 2017)

American college was great.  I learned a lot about my individual tenured professors' political and religious ideals in my science, math, business, and english classes, and then I left.


----------



## HighwayOverpass (Sep 25, 2017)

I never had crazy hardcore liberal professors (I graduated from college long before the antifa craze popped up though). I had one very conservative professor who knocked 10 points off my participation grade during my third year because I called Mitt Romney "Mittens the Kitten" in the middle of class, though. Supposedly she was known for being crazy biased with politics, someone on ratemyprofessors said she failed them because they said they voted for Obama in 2008. Not sure if it's true though, lol.

like someone else said though, the cows on my campus were more autistic funny than screeching liberal funny. there was one kid who used to jack off naked on his roommate's bed and after his roommate flipped his shit, he started masturbating either in the dorm's common room or in the corner of the laundry room. I saw him once in the laundry room at 4 in the morning. we had a lot of people who were lifted right out of the incels community, they were a LOT of fun to watch.
I liked it though. Lots of fun. Learned a lot, had interesting classes. Made good friends. Got a good education. Best years of my life, blah blah blah. It's not for everyone though, I know a lot of people who wound up leaving college and are doing just as fine as the people who graduated.


----------



## WW 635 (Sep 27, 2017)




----------



## Hui (Sep 27, 2017)

ArnoldPalmer said:


> You get drunk a lot, and watch at least three of your closest friends commit suicide, and walk off the emotional pain of that with worrying about your horrible debt, and studying once in your whole semester to cram for the exam that determines whether or not it was worth it to spend the formative years of your life attending mandatory courses on how not to rape, taught by a jean jacket feminist who would cry if she ever saw a peepee.
> 
> But hey, it varies, state by state.


I'm not sure how to rate this but I don't like your pain I like your post ok?


According to many people that do go there it is THE happening place for rape outside prisons.  Straight rape which is fucking gay.  Although America itself is one of the highest REPORTED rape countries in the world.  Hell every time I go to fucking jury duty it is some dude accused of rape in a place that is very popular during spring break.  @Sleep college when?


----------



## WW 635 (Sep 27, 2017)

Hui said:


> According to many people that do go there it is THE happening place for rape outside prisons.  Straight rape which is fucking gay.  Although America itself is one of the highest REPORTED rape countries in the world.  Hell every time I go to fucking jury duty it is some dude accused of rape in a place that is very popular during spring break.  @Sleep college when?


I have a PhD in Doxing


----------



## Hui (Sep 27, 2017)

Not rape?


----------



## WW 635 (Sep 27, 2017)

Hui said:


> Not rape?


That was for my undergrad


----------



## Antipathy (Sep 30, 2017)

Imagine a large bowl filled with feces. Make it the size of a building.

Congrats, that's America. Now add a smaller bowl of feces. That's college.


----------



## Broseph Stalin (Sep 30, 2017)

Either cesspools of egalitarian social justice, or they're a hunting ground for the Chads that prey upon loose thots.


----------



## Pikimon (Oct 1, 2017)

You go to class and learn cool stuff then come out with a degree while making lots of friends, having sex and having lots of fun.



Holdek said:


> There are safe spaces in most buildings, trigger warnings on just about every syllabus, and SJWs literally trying to force you to hold hands with trannsexuals without recognizing that basically makes _them_ the _real_ rapists on campus.



you've never been to college have you


----------



## Bob's Fries (Oct 9, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> Best in the world by all objective measurements.
> 
> https://thebestschools.org/features/100-best-universities-in-world-today/
> 
> ...



>UC Berkeley
>4th

Not for long it will. Education there is freakishly overrated unless you're STEM.


----------



## Autopsy (Oct 9, 2017)

The loons don't leave the Humanities buildings, at least as far as my experience goes. If you want a night in the jungle, throw up a tent in the corner of one and watch in awe as they walk by. Bring a camera.
most of the problems start are when the diversity hires, ideologues, and grant-money students _don't_ stay in their containment building.

Otherwise? It's just normal schooling with a lot of normal people learning normal stuff taught to them by other, somewhat more educated normal people.


----------



## friedshrimp (Oct 17, 2017)

Doesn't sound much different from European college tbh.


----------

